# [H] Warhammer Dwarfs [W] ££ Paypal (UK)



## beesterdo80 (Feb 14, 2012)

I have listed my Dwarf items up on ebay now, Please use below links if you are interested. Thanks 

Scibor Dwarf Lord on Warbear
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110828725838?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Thorek Ironbrow - Anvil of Doom
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110828728495?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Avatars of War Beserker Hero
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110828732103?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Avatars of War Beserker Regiment
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110828735020?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Dwarf Cannon/ Organ Gun
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110828736628?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Metal Dwarf Lord
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110828739145?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Master Engineer with brace of pistols
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110828741156?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Massive infantry bundle - 79 miniatures
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110828751189?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Traitors Gambit, Games day 09 Limited edition chapbook, signed
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110828756676?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649



Cheers!


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Are the thunderers and warriors all Games Workshop models? Also, what's included in 'all the infantry regiments'? I'm interested for a friend and I have no clue about what models/units are what.


----------



## beesterdo80 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Silens,

Yeah all the thunderers and warriors are GW but as described in the listing some of them are from Battle for Skull pass.

When I wrote about the deal I only had the GW mini's in mind, the Avatars of War Slayers I was thinking of seperate. What I meant was all the GW Warriors and Thunderers, 66 mini's in total. I would throw in the AOW slayers too but for £35.

I'll put some pics up tomorrow so your pal can have a wee look and see what he thinks.


Cheers


----------



## beesterdo80 (Feb 14, 2012)

Now updated with ebay links


----------



## thegreatoxe (Jun 12, 2010)

Are you only interested in selling these to people in the UK?


----------



## beesterdo80 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey thegreatoxe,

I only say that because postage quickly becomes an issue. Where you from? Maybe we can work something out.


Cheers


----------



## beesterdo80 (Feb 14, 2012)

Last day of auction, get them while there hot!


----------

